# Got Her Running !



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

Got the carb put back together, found new gaskets at local dealer
for $5.25. Fired her up and after some serious smoke she cleared up
fine. The optional quiet muffler still seems to be solid inside as
she ran pretty quiet.
Guess she wasn't quite level enough as I got a fine spray of oil out
of the front PTO. The dealer didn't have a plate in stock, he
suggested a wood plate until I can get the real deal (or an
attachment on front).
I will need to put a bolt through the middle to hold the output
shaft.
Does anyone know how far it should protrude inwards to keep the
shaft from popping forward?

Thanks in advance!

Bob

1965 Model LI 2M28924
MFG# I7466


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad to hear anouther old L is up and running. I have bolth a L, and an LI, and have to say the LI is a better allaround tractor. The L's are just to darn fast for me.

As for the plate?I don;t know for sure, but the one that came on one of my L's was home made, and just a flat plate. I had always thought it just had to stop it from falling out father then the end. Anyone know for sure? I don't want to hurt mine, by running it with just the plate.


----------



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks but I think there may be more serious problems.
If that front shaft is out too far I'm told that the tractor won't
drive.
Right now the wheels are locked up and while running with the
blank plate (no center bolt),there is no reaction to any shifting---

Would the pto shaft being out too far lock up the differential or am
I looking at a new can O' worms.

Thanks
Bob


----------

